# Finally got Endoscope for lump sensation in my Throat!



## 20660 (Aug 27, 2005)

All Dr. said was stomach very irritated as well as some irritation on esophagus. He said i was right there is alot of bile. So besides taking my previcid he wants me to take Galviscon, this helps the bile. So basically my stomach PH is all off whack and I have to get it stablized as not to get more irritations I guess..I pray this works


----------

